# GFS fonts

## cgits

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο ebuild για τις γραμματοσειρές της GFS? http://www.greekfontsociety.gr/pages/en_typefaces1.html. Δεν υπάρχει στο portage, αλλά λέω μήπως υπάρχει σε κάποιο overlay. Στο Arch Linux υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο πακέτο.

----------

## tampakrap

το http://gpo.zugaina.org είναι μηχανή αναζήτησης για όλα τα overlays, αν δε βρεις το πακέτο που ψάχνεις εκεί τότε μπορείς να ανοίξεις bug και να το ζητήσεις

----------

